# Truck as secondary Uber



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

My wife and I have a new vehicle that I use at night to Uber with, and It's terrific. But during the day, I take my 2010 Toyota Tundra to work. I have it registered to also Uber with, but I don't know if I should since I don't have a truck bed cover in case someone has bags. Really my plan is to Uber during my hour long lunch break. 

Anyone else Uber with a truck that has any suggestions?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I thought about using my F150 but gas costs will kill me. Even my Equinox at 20mpg-ish city is a huge loss if I have a bad night. Sucks when you need $20 just to cover gas for the night.

Uber for an hour on lunch? Geeze do you really need $3.75 that bad???


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't have a bed cover on my truck and haven't had any issues. If it's just one rider with 1-2 bags, they all go inside. If it's more, then the bags go to the bed.



NOXDriver said:


> Uber for an hour on lunch? Geeze do you really need $3.75 that bad???


Wondering the same here...


----------



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I thought about using my F150 but gas costs will kill me. Even my Equinox at 20mpg-ish city is a huge loss if I have a bad night. Sucks when you need $20 just to cover gas for the night.
> 
> Uber for an hour on lunch? Geeze do you really need $3.75 that bad???





TomTheAnt said:


> I don't have a bed cover on my truck and haven't had any issues. If it's just one rider with 1-2 bags, they all go inside. If it's more, then the bags go to the bed.
> 
> Wondering the same here...


It's very rare I get just the base pay. I just feel like I can be productive and get in 2-3 rides at least. Why not?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

What kind of rides do you get, then? How many of those can you complete in an hour, considering you'd still need to be back at base after the hour is up?


----------



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I thought about using my F150 but gas costs will kill me. Even my Equinox at 20mpg-ish city is a huge loss if I have a bad night. Sucks when you need $20 just to cover gas for the night.
> 
> Uber for an hour on lunch? Geeze do you really need $3.75 that bad???


20MPG is a huge loss? Jeez how bad are your fuel prices? I barely put a dent in my tank, maybe a quarter of a tank used on a night. I agree with the truck thing, but there's lots of times I'm driving my truck during my lunch hour running errands. So I think, why not, I usually drive during my lunch anyway. I hate staying in the office



TomTheAnt said:


> What kind of rides do you get, then? How many of those can you complete in an hour, considering you'd still need to be back at base after the hour is up?


Usually people headed to or from grocery store or airport during that part of the day. My work is very flexible that I can come and go. I mean like I replied to the other guy, I hate being in the office during lunch and Im usually out and about doing random errands or wasting time. I would think 2-3 trips within the hour. I dunno, I'll give it a test this week. If it doesn't work, there's no real harm done


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Go for it.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Deliver Eats. No luggage and it will keep you relatively close.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The Tundra has good resale value. You can get almost a full refund if you want to sell it in a few years but all I can say is that a 2010 Tundra is not cheap. I know this because I know what a 16 + year old Tundra goes for. They have a stubborn resale value but what I want to say is that I would never spend more than 25% of my income on a car. Some people say 50% but I say 25%.

Now that I got my finance lecture out of the way, let me answer your main question. The simple answer is no. This is a noobie move right here. Get a plow for the Tundra and use it for what it’s meant for. I bet you would make more in a season than driving for Uber with that thing.


----------

